# Some rambling thoughts on ice fishing



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I can only assume that for a lot of you, the recent warmer weather has got you thinking about boat fishing when a lot of our local reservoirs are still hard deck covered. Ice fishing is still available, but most of you have given up on it thinking it is no longer safe or advisable to venture out on the hard deck. I can appreciate your caution. However, with respect, I don't share your concerns.

A week ago Thursday, I was on Pineview. There wasn't a single other person fishing it from 7:15 AM until 2:45 PM. The edges at the Port Ramp were as solid as concrete and the ice was 18" thick. I iced 15 perch that day. Yesterday, I was on Mantua. Again, not a single other person fishing it other than me and a friend fishing with me. And, again, the edges were solid as concrete, and the ice was 14" think. We iced trout, perch, and gills (16 total fish).

I will be ice fishing again next week Tuesday & Thursday (weather permitting). My only concern this time of year is how the edges are holding up on the local waters. Some of lower elevation waters (Willard, Utah Lake, Deer Creek) are already ice free. Some of the higher elevation waters are already being filled and the edges are open water too wide to safely cross without planks or waders making machine access (SnowDog) a no-go. A few lakes that don't vary much in depth from draw done and re-filling (like Matua) will likely be good to ice fish until the end of March. Uinta lakes will be good to fish well into May if you have a snow machine to get you up to them.

I'll put away the ice gear in a couple more weeks and then get the boat ready for the soft deck season. I'm planning some early trips to Jordanelle for kokanee this year. And Willard should be starting to turn on in late April/early May.

I do think that folks quit too early on ice fishing here in Utah, but that's just me. Y'all have a great year fishing in 2021 and tight lines to ya wherever you walk on water or float your boat.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We went up just last week, it was great. Zero slush, ice around 16-17". Great fishing conditions. Handful of people fishing not far from where the road ended (we rode atvs 4 miles around to the north end, only ones there).

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Welp, I was supposed to go tomorrow, but the weather conditions have changed that. (again)  My having a day off recently has singlehandedly reduced the drought from the previous dire situation. :roll: 

That said, I have been having so much fun fly fishing that I've at least amply scratched my fishing itch. 

One other addendum too. Depending on the weather, Strawberry and Fish Lake frequently have safe ice into the first or second week of April and spring fishing on the hard deck is often excellent. See you on the ice!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The mixed spring/winter weather finds me out on the yard cleaning up the winter debris, and prepping for the spring. I'll give up 2-4 weeks of ice fishing to have the yard chores completed. I don't want to miss out on the first couple weeks of ice-off. Walley, Bass and Wiper are my go to in April anyway.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been jinxed on the ice this year, so my enthusiasm for ice fishing is kinda shot. But I'm really excited for what's coming up because I'm going to have grandkids in my boat again!

For better or worse and despite our objections, our kids made the choice to isolate me and Grandma this past year. Well, vaccine just put an end to that nonsense. I'm so ready for screams and giggles, silly questions and tangled lines again that I don't even care about my jinx. I figure a dose of my grandkids' nonsense will chase it away, anyway.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I'm so ready for screams and giggles, silly questions and tangled lines again that I don't even care about my jinx. I figure a dose of my grandkids' nonsense will chase it away, anyway.


Amen Brother Finnegan; Amen! 🙂


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I'll give up 2-4 weeks of ice fishing to have the yard chores completed.


Dude - your priorities way out of whack. Fishing should ALWAYS come first. Know what I mean Vern? 😁


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Depending on the weather, Strawberry and Fish Lake frequently have safe ice into the first or second week of April and spring fishing on the hard deck is often excellent.


Yes Sir; for the past 5 seasons, I've fished the Berry through the last week in March. Unfortunately, family issues/obligations canceled that for this season. Tight lines to all y'all that know about and take advantage of this golden opportunity to extend the season. 🙂


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

dubob said:


> Dude - your priorities way out of whack. Fishing should ALWAYS come first. Know what I mean Vern?
> :rotfl:


Happy Wife = Happy life. Tight lines and bent rods.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Happy Wife = Happy life. Tight lines and bent rods.


Get a wife that likes ice fishing, problem solved :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Tabris (Mar 11, 2021)

Lol! I'm pretty sure my wife would stay in the car if I ever got her close to a frozen lake.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife would definitely stay in the car. In fact, she would never get in the car to begin with. She grew up in Phenix for a while. She doesn't like to be cold AT ALL.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huh... My wife loves it. I gave her some really nice insulated Clam Womans ice fishing bibs for Christmas a few years ago, she absolutely loves them. I mention the possibility of going ice fishing the coming saturday, she'll run out the next day and buy some waxie's just to be ready.

Bought her a different camera for ice fishing this year, she sat there all giddy talking to her self for 3 hours... lmao. "OOohh a big one" "TakeItTakeItTakeItTakeItTakeIt..." "CRAP Missed it" "GOT HIM!!"

Too fun.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I got in an unexpected trip last Saturday and my wife offered again for next week. My wife knows I recharge in the outdoors and wants me energetic to take care of our girl for her 2nd week back at work.

After seeing Johnnycake's post I'm pretty set on getting my little girl on the ice on the 2022/23 season for her 2nd birthday. Worst case is I can duct tape the rod to her arm. Would be tempted for next year but she's tiny as a late preemie and I can't afford to buy a smaller auger. 

If/when I get the chance I'll enjoy late ice as much as ice off. It's been stated already but the solitude is great and the action can be fast. The hard deck and upland game are by far what keeps me going during the dog days of summer.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Get a wife that likes ice fishing, problem solved :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Oh she loves fishing! Been out on the ice with me plenty of times. After having both hips replaced, three back fusions, chronic pain, its hard for her to get out anymore.  I sold my fishing boat (16' aluminum) a few years ago with intensions of buying a 21' cuddy so she could lay down if needed. That all went out the window after seeing what boats were selling for. Even a used POS people wanted more than it was worth.


----------



## sigband (Mar 11, 2021)

taxidermist said:


> Oh she loves fishing! Been out on the ice with me plenty of times. After having both hips replaced, three back fusions, chronic pain, its hard for her to get out anymore.  I sold my fishing boat (16' aluminum) a few years ago with intensions of buying a 21' cuddy so she could lay down if needed. That all went out the window after seeing what boats were selling for. Even a used POS people wanted more than it was worth.


well that is nice that she likes fishing, my wife hates it!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've made two trips to the ice this season (Fish Lake). Other than that, I've just fished "soft" water all winter long. 


My gear is never "put away". It's all readily available to use weather it is July or January. I just grab my rods and go fishing. :noidea:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> I got in an unexpected trip last Saturday and my wife offered again for next week. My wife knows I recharge in the outdoors and wants me energetic to take care of our girl for her 2nd week back at work.
> 
> After seeing Johnnycake's post I'm pretty set on getting my little girl on the ice on the 2022/23 season for her 2nd birthday. Worst case is I can duct tape the rod to her arm. Would be tempted for next year but she's tiny as a late preemie and I can't afford to buy a smaller auger.
> 
> If/when I get the chance I'll enjoy late ice as much as ice off. It's been stated already but the solitude is great and the action can be fast. The hard deck and upland game are by far what keeps me going during the dog days of summer.


When they are little like that, I usually would put a life jacket on them over their coat. That usually made them too big to fit through the 10" holes so many wishful thinkers in Utah use. My kids were (and are) very petite and up until they were about 4 they could fit through an 8" hole. The life jacket (I can send you a link to the type I like) adds a lot of peace of mind


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ice fishing is a great kid activity. If fishing is slow you simply put them in the sled and pull them around for a bit. They’ll be begging and asking for when they get to go again.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My interest in ice fishing has really waned over the years--I just simply don't find it nearly as much fun. So, yeah....I am looking forward to many places opening up. I can, though, remember many a trip braving ice conditions in the spring...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess I'm done!

Took a drive today to Pineview and Mantua. Ice is still safe to walk on, but the edges are toast for supporting machines. I'm not into walking long distances and pulling a sled, so tomorrow I'll stow the ice fishing gear and work on putting the boat back together. Might make a run to Willard and check everything out on Thursday. I'll also be looking to hit Jordanelle maybe one day next week if the weather looks good up there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> When they are little like that, I usually would put a life jacket on them over their coat. That usually made them too big to fit through the 10" holes so many wishful thinkers in Utah use. My kids were (and are) very petite and up until they were about 4 they could fit through an 8" hole. The life jacket (I can send you a link to the type I like) adds a lot of peace of mind


Take some raspberry or cherry coolaid packs with you fishing. Sprinkle them around the holes... they will highlight in bright red circles. Helpful for the little tykes to avoid. Environmentally safe too... at about 15cents per pack, cheap insurance.

My son stepped in a hole every trip we went on for years.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dallan needs to write a book one day.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Dallan needs to write a book one day.


Yea... and the title will be something like "I was a dumbass so you don't have to be". :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel your pain Dallan, I'm the same way. 
My problems is that I'm also a slow learner. :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How about a title like "Do As I Say, Not As I Did"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Yea... and the title will be something like "I was a dumbass so you don't have to be". :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Story of my life! I feel that pain.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

dubob said:


> I'm not into walking long distances and pulling a sled, so tomorrow I'll stow the ice fishing gear and work on putting the boat back together.


Done? Do we need to cue the Belushi quote? (although the last time I quoted it, half of the respondents didn't know what I was talking about.)

I went today. Conditions were very nice but it was actually a bit slow. Probably the slowest ice trip for me this year. Didn't get skunked though. 

Hopefully, I'll get a couple more trips in.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Went to Strawberry today, extremely good weather.
Caught eleven lame cutts and one decent rainbow.
Lots of lookers and had to convince them to strike.
Caught on white jigs with pieces of crawler stabbed on.
No kokes sadly.
Didn’t measure ice but seemed to be 21-22”.
Was 17 degrees upon arrival and 41 degrees at departure.
Very good edges but did hit small slush on way back in but blew through it easily.
Very solid on way out.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Do we need to cue the Belushi quote?


You mean this one?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MrShane said:


> Went to Strawberry today, extremely good weather.
> Caught eleven lame cutts and one decent rainbow.
> Lots of lookers and had to convince them to strike.
> Caught on white jigs with pieces of crawler stabbed on.
> ...


Sounds like we had a similar day.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Done? Do we need to cue the Belushi quote? (although the last time I quoted it, half of the respondents didn't know what I was talking about.)


Uhhhh, Catherder, the Germans didn't bomb Pearl Harbor, genius! Classic.

I am wondering if I can catch walleye on my fly rod here soon? My mind has kind of shifted from hard deck to the long stick a bit.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Uhhhh, Catherder, the Germans didn't bomb Pearl Harbor, genius! Classic.
> 
> I am wondering if I can catch walleye on my fly rod here soon? My mind has kind of shifted from hard deck to the long stick a bit.


Maybe. I've been doing much better with the long stick than the ice rods lately, (which is quite rare for me) so maybe a toothy critter may be soon had on the fly.

Might be worth a shot in a week or two.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've never tried for them, but have always wanted to. In the immortal words of Chris Ledoux, sometimes you've just got to ride!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ice isn't over yet. Wasn't personally stellar but both me and a buddy caught 20+ each today. 19 inches of hard/clear ice. 

The weekend is supposed to be pretty warm though.............


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Ice isn't over yet. Wasn't personally stellar but both me and a buddy caught 20+ each today. 19 inches of hard/clear ice.
> 
> The weekend is supposed to be pretty warm though.............


Since I'm unable to travel more than an hour one way for day trips, its over for me. I'm glad some of you can still get to those higher elevation lakes. Boat trips from now on for me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Ice isn't over yet. Wasn't personally stellar but both me and a buddy caught 20+ each today. 19 inches of hard/clear ice.
> 
> The weekend is supposed to be pretty warm though.............


Life is good when you have a 20+ fish day and you don’t call it stellar.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Life is good when you have a 20+ fish day and you don’t call it stellar.


Good point. Are you ready to get at it again with your recovery?

Hey, I got the quote feature to work and I edited this post too! Without sleeping in a Holiday Inn. 
Life IS good.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Good point. Are you ready to get at it again with your recovery?


I'm back and 100%...whatever that means for me.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, now its over. 

Son and I hit the hard deck for a spring break outing. We goofed off a little but still had a decent day action wise. Weather was great and we had the lake to ourselves. The ice we were fishing on was 20 inches of hard, clear ice, but the edges have really declined and are now sketchy. It will worsen in the next few days, and no more time for a week, so that's it. 

Son caught this doinker with a little help from pop.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Farewell, Ice season. 

Till next year







.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That kid is SPOILED wearing a Clam jacket. Best gear for ice fishing bar none.

-DallanC


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Catherder said:


> Farewell, Ice season.
> 
> Till next year
> View attachment 148032
> .


Nice catch...


----------

